# Many questions for new shop and hopefully the right place to post



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

Been posting a lot since I joined a week ago and hope it's not getting old for you guys to always read them. So I'm setting up shop, I quickly outgrew the two little sheds out back of my apartment house. Going to rent a friends garage that has the perfect amount of space and it's separated from the house so I don't have to worry about coming and going. It has a wood burning stove, but no AC. I've been doing a lot of research and trying to figure out what I need to get going. Here's a few things I have or am purchasing and would like your input. 

First, I need a table saw. Can't afford anything too impressive. I found a guy in town that will sell me his old Craftsman 113.22411, he believes it was manufactured around 1948. He only wants $75. It's a good size with cast iron wings on both sides with the V grooves cut out on them for keeping the weight down, but despite that, this thing is a beast. Pretty similar to this one: VintageMachinery.org - Photo Index - Craftsman - 113.22411 but not nearly as pretty but has the cast iron wings on both sides. I'll post a pic here too. Do you think this is a good one to start with. I had a Bosch Contractors saw and loved it, but it's gone now and I can't afford another one. This think weighs a ton, I went to the local motor rewinding shop and was asking about maybe getting a new motor to lighten up the weight and he said it would probably cost a couple hundred dollars so that's not really worth it. Wish I could attach a under table router to it since I plan to build a horizontal table so this way I'd have both.

So other things I have are: 
---Freud 8" stacking dado blade
---Plunge and fixed base router, old fixed B&D 3315 Type 2B 1.5 HP (?) router (pictured schematic), just like the old dewalt dw610 (?) but not as powerful. it doesn't have the adjustment pinion anymore and I use a c-clamp to lock it into place, so I'm trying to decide whether to wait it out till I can find another base for it on ebay, or just buy another fixed one. 
---Bosch Palm Router
---A few various 1/4" shank router bits
---Old Craftsman drill press with removable drill pictured. 
---A delta drum sanding kit for drill press
---Delta Mortising kit
---Kreg complete pocket hole jig set
---Both Circular and Framing saw
---Bosch orbital and sheet sander
---Makita 3 1/2" belt sander
---Oscillating multi-tool
---Bosch driver and impact 18v set
---Hitachi 1/2" hand drill
---The Porter Cable compressor and three nail gun combo
---Kobalt 10" compound sliding miter saw (may have to find a hand saw/mitrekit for more precise miters 
---4 1/2" angle grinder
---Makita spade drill, high torque, low rpm
---25 gallon compressor with decent cfm output
---Small five gallon shop vac
---A number of hand planes (forgive me if I don't use the correct names) longer wooded jack plane, shorter jack plane, a few block planes and a Stanley no. 78 Duplex rabbeting plane that I haven't figured out how to use with limited time.
---Assortment of chisels, files and rasps
---Plastic and Metal sawhorses but want to build some nice adjustable ones.
---Assortment of measuring tools, squares, combo, tri and multi
---Various clamps, mostly cheap, and some small corner miter clamps (good for picture frames)

So that's the list. Some of those tools are more for carpentry/tile setting, but I just went ahead and included them.

So any help you can give me on what purchases I need to look out and save up for or build would be great. General shop set-up advise would be very much appreciated too.

Thanks for reading,
Brett


----------



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow, you don't realize how long a post is till you submit it, sorry about that. I'm just excited and apprehensive about getting this going.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Quit posting and go get the saw!

I guess it is in running order, if it is I would get it, you never know how good it will look until it is cleaned up.

Don't worry about stuff like plastic and Metal sawhorses right now you can use them until you get the tools you want

Mike


----------



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

The saw is pretty much mine. Just need to pay him and he's going to bring it to town, no fee for delivery either! It does run good. I ran a 2x4 through it, probably needs a blade, but I got a multi-purpose Freud from Lowes ready to be smacked on there. Just wish I could find a lighter motor to put on there, definitely going to need a movable stand.


----------



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh, MEBCWD, I'm assuming you're saying the saw is a good idea


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

In my opinion you need a table saw and you can save money with this one. Get it clean it up, take your time and make sure it is all aligned and CUT SOME WOOD.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Isn't that the saw you're talking about in the first attached pic, Brett? Looks like it's in pretty nice shape for 3 decades! Hell of a deal for $75 _delivered_!! Hell; delivery costs $75... 

If you`re seriously considering new motors think about _at least_ 2HP at 240 V, regardless of what`s on there now (assuming it`s less powerful ). If the existing one`s working, and its 2 - 3HP 240V (or dual voltage), why do you want to change it...


----------



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

No, I used that as an example of the saw that is for sale, this one has been restored, not sure they even came like that. The one I'm looking at is the same model in used condition, but not bad for 60+ years old. Pretty sure the motor on there now is only the standard 3/4 HP ones that came with them stock. I'm wondering if I should look into a new motor that is both lighter and stronger. But not sure where to even look for a motor and if the added expense would make sense.

It's also a rented space and I'm not sure about setting up 240.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Isn't that the saw you're talking about in the first attached pic, Brett? Looks like it's in pretty nice shape for 3 decades! Hell of a deal for $75 _delivered_!! Hell; delivery costs $75...
> 
> If you`re seriously considering new motors think about _at least_ 2HP at 240 V, regardless of what`s on there now (assuming it`s less powerful ). If the existing one`s working, and its 2 - 3HP 240V (or dual voltage), why do you want to change it...


dan, how do you hook up a 240V motor to a 120V AC circuit? i just bought a 240V motor, and would love to use it in my garage without having to run a dedicated line to it.

brett, if it aint broke, don't fix it. same goes for the saw. just make sure it is adjusted properly and focus on more important things. sounds like you are tight on money anyway, so why spend the time and money on that right now?

to save money, i built my own grinder and am building my own band saw.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Shocking!*



Chris Curl said:


> dan, how do you hook up a 240V motor to a 120V AC circuit? i just bought a 240V motor, and would love to use it in my garage without having to run a dedicated line to it.
> 
> brett, if it aint broke, don't fix it. same goes for the saw. just make sure it is adjusted properly and focus on more important things. sounds like you are tight on money anyway, so why spend the time and money on that right now?
> 
> to save money, i built my own grinder and am building my own band saw.


... Chris, the short answer is, you can't. You can certainly run a 120V motor off a 240V cct. as long as there's a neutral wire...you do need to split the cct. by snipping the little brass 'jumpers' on the side of the receptacle.* But that's not what you're asking, eh?*
A 240V motor requires _both_ phases of the cct. If it actually _did_ run, it's performance would be pathetic (does anyone know if it will actually run?) It would also consume far more than the 15AMP cct. will allow. Some motors are dual voltage...just not at the same time!
Backing up for a moment, why can't you run a new cct. out to the workshop?
12/3/1 will give you 20Amps/240V...more than enough to run your tablesaw and dust collector at the same time. You would need to split the cct. in a little panel (4cct) giving you 1-15Amp/240V and 1-15Amp/120V ccts (the 240V cct breaker takes 2 spaces in the panel leaving you 1 spare).


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Oops...*

My apologies, Brett. I don't know why I typed "Chris" in that last msg.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

The short would be you don't want to start playing with the power to a rented space the land lord may not to take in a nice way  his not yours..

Just live with what you have one step at a time until you get back on your feet..
Read his other posted items, down and out for now..

Good Luck
===


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> ... Chris, the short answer is, you can't. You can certainly run a 120V motor off a 240V cct. as long as there's a neutral wire...you do need to split the cct. by snipping the little brass 'jumpers' on the side of the receptacle.* But that's not what you're asking, eh?*
> A 240V motor requires _both_ phases of the cct. If it actually _did_ run, it's performance would be pathetic (does anyone know if it will actually run?) It would also consume far more than the 15AMP cct. will allow. Some motors are dual voltage...just not at the same time!
> Backing up for a moment, why can't you run a new cct. out to the workshop?
> 12/3/1 will give you 20Amps/240V...more than enough to run your tablesaw and dust collector at the same time. You would need to split the cct. in a little panel (4cct) giving you 1-15Amp/240V and 1-15Amp/120V ccts (the 240V cct breaker takes 2 spaces in the panel leaving you 1 spare).


It was sort of a leading question, because if Brett is renting a space the only has 120v to it, I bet they landlord will not want to wire it up for 240.

Then I remembered I have a 240v motor in my garage sitting there collecting dust. While it is not impossible to run a 240v circuit out there, the fact that I have a random 240v motor (that I don't even have a use for right now) does not, in my mind, justify the effort to run the wire from the circuit breaker box to the garage at this time.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Ahh, but my panel is in the garage, so running the wire is trivial! Alas, I have nothing to use the 240 for. 

Side ​note: If it is in the panel, I'd want an electrician to do it! Some don't mind, and I will run wire and rewire appalinces, but I will not work inside a live box!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh right! I forgot about the rented part. Good point Bob, Chris. Insurance...permits...Electrical Inspector...not happening.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

It's funny that there's all these 220V motors lying around? I've also got one...dual voltage/1hp from a hot tub. I'm hanging onto it until one of you guys comes up with a brilliant plan...


----------



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

*Thanks for the help*

Thanks for the replies everyone, but what was the question again 

Yeah, it wouldn't be the best idea to run wire out there, if you saw the place you'd understand. For now I have an extension cord running out there from their power in at the shared washer/dryer. I'm just glad they haven't said anything about that. Then for lights I have this extension cord with built in light sockets every five feet or so. It works out pretty good for what it is. 

For now I need to just focus on what I have and get using them again. I have plenty of hand tools and a router, mitre saw and a little bench saw for rough cutting that is plenty to get started with. I need the practice with all these hand planes I've acquired lately anyway, it's something I've always wanted to learn anyway.

i was just in a bit of a manic mode and about to move into a space that ultimately fell through anyway. May get the table saw and start just taking it apart and cleaning/setting it up right, but have plenty to work with like I said. The key now is to keep that motivation going and actually following through into the projects.

Cheers.


----------



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

Help with this saw please. I ran wood through it when I first looked at it and it was fine. He had it wired for 220 and I don't have access to that where it is so I tried rewiring it according to the plate on the motor. Well the plate shows a yellow, black and two blues. I could only find one blue, black, yellow. So I wired it with what I had and now it seems to be overheating and will flip the switch on the saw. I'm at a loss here, but don't know much about electric motors.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

After you get your motor rewired the next step is to align the saw blade with miter slot in table top. Next purchase for me would be a Vega Fence but ugrade the fence. Then square up your miter saw and you will be ready to build your router table Read the sticky on show me your router table. Start to finish then decide on the table you want to build. BTW I endorse an expensive aluminum insert plate with leveling screws (Bob will rightly say they are expensive but those leveling screws were nice dialing in my RT


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

bclarknc said:


> Help with this saw please. I ran wood through it when I first looked at it and it was fine. He had it wired for 220 and I don't have access to that where it is so I tried rewiring it according to the plate on the motor. Well the plate shows a yellow, black and two blues. I could only find one blue, black, yellow. So I wired it with what I had and now it seems to be overheating and will flip the switch on the saw. I'm at a loss here, but don't know much about electric motors.


Brett, here is an owners manual...

Apparently the saw was sold without a motor, so the info on the motor is as good as it gets. Maybe with manufacturer/model no. from motor itself we can find more info.


----------



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks guys. Things changed, now sharing a garage with an older gentleman who doesn't do as much woodworking as he used to, but still is in there some. There is a box with 220 run to it. I got another motor that's 1 1/2 hp over the 1 hp this one came with so I'm going to put it on. Still would like to figure out how to make this motor 110 so I can use it for another machine. Think I may be figuring it out though.


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

bclarknc said:


> I'm assuming you're saying the saw is a good idea


A very good idea for starters. I have a Craftsman table saw that is older and a less desirable model than yours and I've been using it for years. In addition to cleaning it up, I installed an after-market fence, a new carbide-tipped 40-tooth blade and a zero-clearance insert. I performed a thorough alignment to make sure the blade and fence were parallel to the miter slot and that the miter gauge formed a perfect right angle. I used a good engineer's square and a cheap Harbor Freight dial indicator for that. Learned the techniques from the New Yankee Workshop and believe me, it makes a tremendous improvement in the quality of work you can do.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

This thread is 4 years old! I started reading it then noticed I'd stuck _my_ nose in...4 years ago.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

bclarknc said:


> The saw is pretty much mine. Just need to pay him and he's going to bring it to town, no fee for delivery either! It does run good. I ran a 2x4 through it, probably needs a blade, but I got a multi-purpose Freud from Lowes ready to be smacked on there. Just wish I could find a lighter motor to put on there, definitely going to need a movable stand.


Why do you want a lighter motor Brett? If it runs good the weight will make the saw more stable and the lighter motor would cost money and work. Just saying.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Better Late...*



hawkeye10 said:


> Why do you want a lighter motor Brett? If it runs good the weight will make the saw more stable and the lighter motor would cost money and work. Just saying.


I think Brett left, Don.


----------

